# repairing and finishing two 50 gal



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

ok in two weeks im gonna start my summer project on 2 50gal. I had wanted to make a monster tank but I couldn't find the glass or acrylic for cheap. One of the tanks I already made out of acrylic and the other (glass) I got for free but the seam was split.

I'm going to list my plans for each and any input would be great. I'll post the the whole process with pics as I do it.

My plans
1. Take apart the glass tank and reseal with GE silicone I for windows and doors (Besides razors is there anything that will take off the old silicone well?)
2. Build stand and canopy for glass tank. 
3. Move cichlids over to this new tank from acrylic tank and take down acrylic tank.
4. Finish siliconing acrylic tank, make tank frame for acrylic tank (what could i use? siding flashing?) and I am drilling the the tank and making a sump underneath the stand.
5. Finishing the stand and building the sump. Would a 20 gal be good enough for the sump on this 50 gal? I would like to go bigger but I've got an extra 20. Or I could use one of those plastic bins?
6. Build canopy for acrylic tank.
7. Move fish back to acrylic tank.
8. Turn glass 50 gal into a saltwater tank? or Tropheus? (Family wants saltwater but I can't decide)
9. For filtration on the acrylic I'll probly use a rio 2100 in the sump adn a whisper 30. For the glass I will have 2 whisper 50's.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

well silicone doesn't stick to acrylic that well and is generally not advised to be used.look for a plastic shop and get weldon44 acrylic sealer.you could also get acrylic and use it for top bracing.a 20g tank would be fine for a sump.take pics we all like pics opcorn:


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

fishwolfe said:


> well silicone doesn't stick to acrylic that well and is generally not advised to be used.look for a plastic shop and get weldon44 acrylic sealer.you could also get acrylic and use it for top bracing.a 20g tank would be fine for a sump.take pics we all like pics opcorn:


yah sorry shoulda said i did that already, I just mean filling the corners cause I already had one hole I had to take care of. i've also got like a 3-4 inch wide acrylic brace. yup ill post lottttts of pictures.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

Finally got all the old silicone off. I'm surprised I didn't cut myself once but it was wicked hard and kills your back. I found that the utility knife blades work best, especially when you pull them towards you and also for scraping the residue clean.










I didn't take the whole glass tank apart, just scraped off the inner seal in the corners and resealed them. I waited a day for the silicone to cure then filled it up and let it sit for 2 days outside. Seems like its going to hold...knock on wood.


























Now I gotta get the plywood for a stand and canopy next time i head to home depot or lowes. I made a quick sketch of the cut sheet and final design on google sketchup but I can't figure out how to put it on here. I made the stand a bit deeper than the tank so that its a bit more sturdy and I can hide the power filters a bit better. I'll post detailed pics of the process.

When I got the tank I also received a 24" light fixture and light and I think it was called an aquatech 30/60 power filter. I have another whisper 60 and another 24" light to go with it. The only problem is I only have two 50watt heaters. Would that be good enough to heat this 50 gallon tank?


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

So I found out after filling it outside again, that it leaked on two corners after all my hard work. I think I put the silicone on too thick and it didn't fully cure over night. Anyways, I've decided to take the whole thing apart. I just got the top trim off by tapping it with a 2x4 and hammer. Only cracked the trim slightly in 2 places. Now I'm back to scraping off the silicone I had just put on last week.

I've cut my plywood for the stand and will be posting pictures of its assembly today or tomorrow. I need a break from the silicone


----------



## rwolff (Mar 13, 2007)

you must let the silicone cure for 7 days before filling it to test for leaks
depending how thick you put it, which isnt the problem, but the more thick the more time it needs to cure.
curing rate i think is about 1,5 mm(milimeters) in 24 hrs and 5 mm in 1 week.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

rwolff said:


> you must let the silicone cure for 7 days before filling it to test for leaks
> depending how thick you put it, which isnt the problem, but the more thick the more time it needs to cure.
> curing rate i think is about 1,5 mm(milimeters) in 24 hrs and 5 mm in 1 week.


thanks, ill be more patient this time.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

ok I started the stand. All I need to do is cut and attach the front frame and then make some doors. Then I will be painting it with a cherry polypaint. Like I said before, the stand is like 5 inches deeper than the tank for stability, so I will have some plywood running up the side behind the tank to the canopy so that it will look sorta like a hutch and it will hide the filters and wires on back. 









As for the tank, here's a pic without the top trim which I took off a couple days ago.










And here's the trim, intact. Hammer and 2x4 and my super strong muscles work great :thumb:


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

Just thought I would show you a picture of the other aquarium that I will be fixing up after the first one is finished. It is made out of acrylic, shorter and deeper than the glass tank but is also 50gal. As soon as I've finished the glass tank and stand, I will be transferring these fish over to the glass tank and then drilling the acrylic tank, making my sump, possibly a bg, and finishing the stand. Any advice on drilling acrylic with a holesaw? I heard you need to adjust the saw teeth so that it won't rip the acrylic. Is that necessary?




























this is the tank I will be using for the sump


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

You do know that you're going to need the cross brace on the upper frame unless the glass is 3/8" thick right?

I'm interested to see the stand when it's finished I'm going to be doing something similar with a 55g but the back will be open so it can be viewed from either side.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

kornphlake said:


> You do know that you're going to need the cross brace on the upper frame unless the glass is 3/8" thick right?
> 
> I'm interested to see the stand when it's finished I'm going to be doing something similar with a 55g but the back will be open so it can be viewed from either side.


Yup, I'll be siliconing the trim right back on top of the tank once I disassemble the tank and put it all together again. I'll be finished the stand before Friday next week and I'll post pictures that weekend probly.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

ok here's an update and some more pics. I got the whole tank apart with some help and without cracking the glass!! :thumb: I also scraped off most of the silicone. I just gotta clean it up a bit more. I noticed when i was cutting the seams apart that one whole length of one of the bottom seams had absolutely no silicone on it at all. I could slide a thick utility knife blade under the whole length without even touching even the slightest bit of silicone residue. :-? Perhaps this is the source of the initial leak? Or do all aquarium factories forget to silicone one side to the bottom? hmmmm?










Tomorrow or the day after I will assemble it all and re silicone it. with plenty of pics.
Then let it sit for a WEEK and test it out.

This next picture shows the stand with the top nailed down and the front frame attached. The bottom trim of the aquarium is sitting on top. I've decided to make an overflow and sump for this tank as well so I will have to drill the stand.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

hey question you guys!

since I cracked both the top and bottom trim when taking them off and because its going to be a pain scraping the silicone out of the trim, I think i should just buy new trim. Its a standard 48x13 tank. But before I buy the new trim is there any cheap silicone remover that won't ruin the trim? Also, is the 48 x 12 3/4 trim at glasscages in this link what I'm looking for?

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=43

ALSO, is there by chance anywhere I can get it cheaper?

thanks!


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

at that fish place it says the frames are 48x13 and its about a dollar cheaper overall. anyone know any other places?


----------



## dr wethumb (Jun 22, 2008)

When my 45 gallon started to leak i stripped it down the top was well sealed but half of the bottom wasn't not a drop of silicone the bottom brace and the glass base came of real easy the top was a nightmare dam aquarim factory's.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

That is a 55g tank, not 50g.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

dr wethumb said:


> When my 45 gallon started to leak i stripped it down the top was well sealed but half of the bottom wasn't not a drop of silicone the bottom brace and the glass base came of real easy the top was a nightmare dam aquarim factory's.


thats so crazy. and they expect us to pay so much for such a cheap job. at least we know how to do it ourselves now. how'd the drilling go for you?


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

under_control said:


> That is a 55g tank, not 50g.


sweeet


----------



## dr wethumb (Jun 22, 2008)

I am still waiting for the bit's i had to use a paypal account and the money just cleared so i have to wait on shipping now i will likely post a link with everything i am doing so i will have some pics (i can't take the waiting) i guess it's good patience practice for the job ahead.


----------



## dr wethumb (Jun 22, 2008)

mepeterser2451 said:


> under_control said:
> 
> 
> > That is a 55g tank, not 50g.
> ...


I was reffering to the silicone seal that the factory neglected and i i said 45 not 50 (lol)


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

dr wethumb said:


> mepeterser2451 said:
> 
> 
> > under_control said:
> ...


Um, I was referring to the OP, who responded to me. Not you.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

dr wethumb said:


> I am still waiting for the bit's i had to use a paypal account and the money just cleared so i have to wait on shipping now i will likely post a link with everything i am doing so i will have some pics (i can't take the waiting) i guess it's good patience practice for the job ahead.


definitely post pics, id like to see it. good luck


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Red Devil makes some tools for removing glass or acrylic from windows, and for removing silicone beads that work great to remove the plastic aquarium frames and the inner silicone seals inside the tank.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

Alright I got all the silicone off and today I put it all together. I used a plastic glue to fix the trim and then I had my brothers help me set it up. I forgot to have someone take pictures of the process and it was drying to fast for me to take any but here's the final product.










Here was a nicely smoothed corner. We taped some of the seals so they would be straight.










This is one of the two bad sealed corners because it started to dry. If I have to redo this tank once again, I will have someone smooth it behind me as soon as I lay down the silicone.










In the next week I'm going to finish the stand and build the sump which I'll take many pictures of. I want to make a very cheap but safe overflow so if anybody knows any please let me know.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

I finished the tank two weeks ago but I had the flu real bad so I couldnt take pictures or post anything. I also filled it up and tested it this whole past week and it seems to work great even with a few ugly sealed corners. Here it is though.



















I also finished one door of the stand and will complete the stand this weekend hopefully including the canopy and then I can maybe get the sump under way. Still don't know what I will be putting in here though.


----------



## dr wethumb (Jun 22, 2008)

nice job how did you post the pics?

I am working on a repair i might be able to post a link


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

www.photobucket.com free pic hosting.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Just use a razorblade to remove the ugly bumpy bits of that corner seal as there should still be enough there to serve it's purpose.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tank is looking sweet. As already said, you can trim the ugly seal, or just leave it as it'll get covered/hidden when you decorate it.

Here's a link to a really cheap DIY overflow that works Click Here


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

D-007 said:


> Tank is looking sweet. As already said, you can trim the ugly seal, or just leave it as it'll get covered/hidden when you decorate it.
> 
> Here's a link to a really cheap DIY overflow that works Click Here


yah ill trim those corners thanks. also I was looking for that article, thanks alot. I'm doing something similar. ill post pics


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

ok this sucks, the tank is leaking again. I left it out on the deck for like 3 or 4 weeks filled and it just started leaking in the same spot along the bottom. Maybe its just my deck isn't level. The seal in each corner is perfect though. Any ideas?

I'll add a few more pics of the stand tomorrow, I'm in hte process of staining.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

Alright I moved most of my pictures to a new album so I'm posting the link so you can see the process in hte album.

http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/mm17 ... sh%20tank/

Also, here's what I've done so far. I've got only a week and a half to finish everything so I gotta get going on it.

here are the doors that i need to finish









heres the tank on top that needs to be resealed









here's inside the stand with the stuff for the sump. I used a cherry polypaint and it looked horrible so I went over it with a darker mahogany. 









here's the start of the canopy from the front.









and heres a pic of the open back


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

I just got my 1 1/8" diamond-bit hole saw to drill the tank. I really hope its not all tempered...hehe, Theres a sticker on the bottom says that the bottom is tempered for strength so I'm assuming the sides are not. Not sure what company made this tank, cause then i'd just find out online. Besides, its leaking and i got it for free. So at this point i dont care too much.

I also just resealed the tank for, what, the 4th or 5th time? Hopefully it will hold this time. :-? I've put it in the basement where it will stay while i finish the doors and canopy and then i'll start the sump. Hopefully I'll have everything done and set up before christmas. I'll post more detailed pics of everything and maybe some movies on youtube


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Quite a drawn out project indeed. I hope everything turns out well :thumb:


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

guess what you guys...it was tempered...i got pretty far before it popped.
I never even got to test fill it from my last resealing job. Its probably gonna leak now.
here's a bad quality video of me starting to drill the tank. I didn't film me breaking it though.






I'll continue this project once I find another free 55gal tank or I might try making a plywood tank with the other side of the tank I broke. We'll see. I may have to wait till summer. I guess I'm just not too lucky :-?


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

its Winter break!! just got the rest of the glass pieces apart and I'll be making a plywood tank this summer with the other side. In the meantime I'm going to start my new diy project with my brother building our own electric guitars. if anyones interested ill post the thread once we start.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

I worked on the stand this past summer and bought a 60 gal instead of making one because I was too busy looking for a job. I did find a job and moved out leaving my parents the task of staining and adding trim to the stand. I still have the glass which I plan to use eventually.
http://www.photoshop.com/users/mepeters ... 6b5e9ffbba

http://www.photoshop.com/users/mepeters ... 945834be7d


----------

